# Washed up in Surfside ...



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone have the foggiest idea what this is ...

Found him in his final resting place on the beach weekend after last ... It was about 24" long, I don't like it ...

~Spec


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Chupacabre


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

neither do I


----------



## fishngrl1377 (Aug 30, 2007)

I dont have a clue but it looks really mean!!!!


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Comibination of an eel and speckled trout. A Speel maybe, or a Treel.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

probably some invasive species from a cargo ship!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh great! The pic of this thing is going to be in the back of my mind next time I'm wade fishing the surf. As if the sharks, man-o-wars and sting rays weren't enough, now we've got sea monsters.


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Looks like some kind of moray eel...they are found out at the flower gardens...it probably wasn't living in the surf.

Did you notice if it had an elongated dorsal fin like this one?


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Leopard Eel or Chernobyl Trout


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

It might be a Snakehead!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Too weird. My wife and kids were describing something just like that at Surfside just last week. I was accusing her of seeing a ribbon fish, but she insisted it was an eel. I guess I owe her an apology.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Jeff W. don't get in the water


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

there are things in the water


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't know what it is but I know some people who would keep it and eat it


----------



## bioteacher (Jul 12, 2006)

According to Fishes of the Gulf of Mexico its a stippled or spotted spoon-nose eel. Says they are residents of the inshore to middle shelf and are occasionally caught at the Galveston and Port A jetties in the fall. Cool find!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

figured i would have some fun with the 'chupacabra'....


----------



## selder (May 3, 2007)

i saw one 4-5 feet long washed up on redfish island years ago. i'm -pretty sure it's an eel


----------



## CoopDog09 (Mar 24, 2008)

Took my ex-girlfriend fishing in cold pass a while back. She got "hung up" so I got in the yak to get her loose, I was pulling up the line and I saw one of those bad boys coming up out of the water about to bite my hand so i told her to reel and the only way to get her hook out was to cut off it's head... I remember noticing how white the meat was... some sortof eel, mean as tar though


----------



## Hendu3270 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yep spoon-nose eel....

http://www.andrewjmartinez.com/gallery.pl/77/st_vincent.html

scroll down towards the bottom part of the list.


----------



## waylayer43 (Feb 1, 2006)

its just an eel. i ketch one almost every time im flounder fishing in surf side(bay side).yall have probly hooked one and didnt realize it. they feel like your hung. pull real hard and hold pressure. they live muddy holes and wedge up in them.if your line doesnt break they should come out.iv caught one in west matty ona norton too lol. they are VERY slimy and have razor sharp teeth so dont grab them


----------



## Hook 'Em (Jan 3, 2005)

The X's were too funny. Have some green.


----------



## tilkomatic81 (Jun 14, 2008)

go to youtube.com and search "fish after tsunami" ... I came across this yesterday somehow, talk about some odd species that was up after events like that.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I caught one off a rig I worked near Freeport about 12 years ago...the rig manager took it to eat. It did have some real white meat and I remember it did resemble a trout in the head, but with an eel body. He called it some kind of spanish name.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Spotted moral eel. I have seen some around nearshore platforms that find nesting holes in legs covered with marine growth and old fishing line. Your's is a little sun bleached.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

It's one of those worms from "Tremors"...just a baby though! I hear they're somehow related to Kevin Bacon!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

makes me "eel" just thinking about being in the water with them!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

looks like the **** devil to me, i have no problem wading near sharks, but if i saw that thing swimn near my stringer i'd haul *** out of the water, no question!


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

I used to date that chick


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Sea Herpe


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

nasty!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't know what it is but boil some rice.

TH


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

never seen one need the skull off of it .


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Snapper eel

But really not prone to this area


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

Never mind I agree it is a spotted spoon-nose


----------

